

Web 2.0 is dead in France ... RIP - kmer
http://www.ecrans.fr/Olivier-Martinez-fait-condamner,3730.html
For those who did not take French 101, this article basically says that the actor Olivier Martin sued the local Digg (Fuzz, www.fuzz.fr) which was ultimately condemned by a French court for having hosted a link related to the alleged Martinez-Minogue liaison. His total bill: 2500 euros. The site owner has decided to end his adventure for, as he says, "it has become too risky." His lawyer argued, without success, that it is essentially going after all the magazine and newspaper kiosks.
======
ambition
Translated and summarized:

French site Fuzz.fr shut down by a judge.

Site editor fined 2500 Euros.

Olivier Martinez sued about 20 web sites for writing about his relationship
with Kylie Minogue.

Among them was fuzz.fr. Fuzz.fr is a francophone digg clone, thus, the
relevant news story was posted by a user, not by site editors. The judge ruled
that the site owners must be considered editors.

The site owner decided to shut down the site rather than try to screen every
link posted.

The site owner's legal team generalize this case to imply that all user-
generated content in France, thus, Web 2.0 itself, is in danger.

